# Problem opening Email Alerts



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

The last mess of Alerts that came to me through Email are no good.
I open them up, click on the button, and it freezes up partway there, with the title *"about:blank" *on the new Tab.
I have to go to the Alert list on the forum to check & open alerted threads.


Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> The last mess of Alerts that came to me through Email are no good.
> I open them up, click on the button, and it freezes up partway there, with the title *"about:blank" *on the new Tab.
> I have to go to the Alert list on the forum to check & open alerted threads.
> 
> ...


I will look into this.. thank you for letting me know, Bear.

Is anyone else seeing this problem as well?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I will look into this.. thank you for letting me know, Bear.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this problem as well?




Thanks Jeff, It's still doing that.
In fact I got an alert for this thread, and it did the same thing.

Thanks again,
Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 2, 2018)

Mine is working fine and brought me directly to this thread. Have you changed anything since this problem begin? Any new software, updates, etc.?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

No, No changes here, but there's no hurry.
Maybe it is at this end--I don't know.
I'm getting off now, because we're currently getting hit with a NorEaster.
It's snowing & blowing so hard I can't see more than 10' out my windows, and we're supposed to get stronger winds & probably lose power.
So I'm checking out here.
Later All,

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2018)

test


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 2, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I will look into this.. thank you for letting me know, Bear.
> 
> *Is anyone else seeing this problem as well?*



I have. But just poo-poo'd it and come walk around in the woods.
I figured it was me. I usually do, because often it is.

My email was getting to be a huge spam ball. But I spent a couple of days grooming it and now it's more relevant than hundreds of garbage` emails. Mostly political crap.
But I still don't keep it open much (my email).
And I believe I turned off Email notifications recently from SMF, because they did not connect, and like I said, I've been pruning my Email irrelevant's in my inbox.
_Edit in: Yes, I did turn off (unchecked) email notifications._

I more rely on SMF's 'conversations', and Friends posts, and the Alerts feature. Over all, I really like this forum, it's format, and ease of use. But I'm new and did not know the old format.
However... I've been Internet active since before Al Gore claimed to have invented the Internet. Back in the bbc days, and HTML code banging.

I did see something I thought odd a week or so ago. I got a report there was 99 spiders on SMF.com. Spiders most likely mining for info, web browsing history, and whatever the chiggers are trying to mine.
I thought that was quite odd. But I run a pretty tight firewall anyway. And why 99?
If I figure out how I did that, I'll bring it to someones attention.

Otherwise, I LIKE SMF.com! It's informative, and fun!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> Mine is working fine and brought me directly to this thread. Have you changed anything since this problem begin? Any new software, updates, etc.?




Hey Jeff,
It must have been my 'Puter.
That Storm is still raging here on the Mountain, but so far we only lost Power for a short time. Could get worse tonight.

Anyway when I restarted my Computer, 10 minutes ago, that must have fixed it, because those alerts all open up the way they should now.
I would have restarted earlier today, but the Storm "Riley" had me off a bit.
Sorry for the False Alarm, but Thanks for trying to find the problem.
Seems Fine Now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2018)

Jeff,
It's been 2 days now without that problem of opening my alert links.
It must have just been one of those goofy things that goes away when you restart the computer.

Thanks Again,
Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 4, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Jeff,
> It's been 2 days now without that problem of opening my alert links.
> It must have just been one of those goofy things that goes away when you restart the computer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reporting back and glad to hear you weathered the storm ok!

Let me know if you have further issues with this.


----------

